# Bacon Wrapped Catfish



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

2 cat fish filets
salt and pepepr to taste
2/3 cup chopped onion
2 tblsp minced parsley
1 tblsp minced fresh cilantro
1 tblsp minced fesh thyme
8 bacon slices

Pre heat broiler. Season catfish with salt and pepper. Combine onion with parsley, clintro, and thyme in small bowl. Arrange bacon slices in overlaping slices vertically down the center of a baking sheet. Place 1 filet crosswise atop the bacon. Spread the oinon mixture on top of filet. Top with second filet. Fold bacn slices over fish to enclose completely. Holding your hand on the seam , turn fish over seam side down. Broil until bacon is brown and crisp, about 8 mins. Turn fish over with large spatula and continue to broil 8 more mins. Remove bacon and serve.


----------

